# TWAIN driver (for Mac OS) for Kodak i40 scanner



## rvchen01 (Mar 10, 2009)

Is this driver available at all? I could not find anywhere


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

You can not find one because it is not Mac compatible. This is a Windows only scanner.


----------



## ParisP (Jul 19, 2009)

While no Kodak i40 Mac driver is available from Kodak directly, the company http://exactcode.com offers one and their driver is included in their ExactScan Mac scan solution: http://exactscan.com/


----------

